# 5c collet  wrench



## umahunter (May 12, 2017)

Well my 5c block  didn't come with a wrench and I didn't wanna spend 30 buck on one. so I made one from some 3/16 flat bar and a grade 8 bolt I trimmed down in the lathe for a pin. I found a hole saw bit close to the nut drilled it cut and sanded the body and welded on the pin works like a champ


----------



## rgray (May 12, 2017)

Looks good. Funny how they just leave that part out. I had to make my own also.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 12, 2017)

Nice job , best tools are the ones you build.


----------

